# How do you tow a Range Rover?



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have just seen a rig, an RV towing a Range Rover on an A frame. When I owned a Range RoverI was told if you have a breakdown the vehicle cannot be towed! The only way it can be towed would be to remove a propshaft! Unless some knows differently! To Be truthful I'm jealous!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem towing I should think unless it is an automatic, then the prop. shaft would have to come off, Alan.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Simply put the transfer box into neutral, then it's no different to towing any car in neutral.

David


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I would be interested in having a look at the A frame, most are designed to tow up to 1000 kg, my frame towing a Dihatsu Terios is up to 1400 kg and weighs 35 kg, a Range Rover must be in the 3000 kg category, must be a meaty frame.

Charlie


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps the Range Rover was pushing :wink:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

all i can say that the drive must have some power in his right leg :lol: 

stopping a extra 3 tonne


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

may be very slowly I guess!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You could ask the question on one of the many 4x4 forums.......Huge amount of info on towing Land/Range Rovers.......Unfortunatly its how they work best :roll: 

..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Range Rover*

If this was a burgundy coloured 4x4 towed by a quad slide Monaco, I can answer this for you.....I know the owners.

Russell


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Towing*

..quite common in US, where I have even seen a boat being towed behind the 4X4 being towed by the RV!!!! What it must be like to have the freedom of the "open" road eh!!!

curlyboy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

"quite common in US, where I have even seen a boat being towed behind the 4X4 being towed by the RV!!!! What it must be like to have the freedom of the "open" road eh!!! "

Curlyboy - I would not like to reverse that setup 8O

Rapide - this RV has arrived on site, CC Chapel Lane, the RR is a metalic red but I haven't clocked the RV and too dark now


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*RV towing*

hi Richard, even that is not a problem as most camping grounds have "drive through" pitches and plenty of space to manouvre, usually fully equipped as well even down to BBQ!

curlyboy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The Range Rover in question is an auto - everything in neutral and bob's your uncle - no warranty 8O


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

And cheaper than UK sites!
c.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard, and Russell,

I spoke to Richard this morning, yes it was the Burgundy P38 Range Rover Automatic behind a Monaco, and it's mine.

I have had people come up to me and tell me I can't do it when it is there on the back of the coach!! Okay where to start, as B16DUV said, stick the transfer case in neutral and away you go. Slightly more than that, there are no tricks or modifications to the car except the A Frame:

First you must have an A Frame that is capable of the required towing capacity, I use a Blue Ox unit from the states, and the A Frame is un-braked. (And the tow bar on the Motorhome must be capable of the towed weight, just because it's American do not automatically assume its okay as quite a few in the UK are not!) http://www.blueox.us/Towbars/towbars.htm

Braking, no a strong right leg is not mandatory, but maybe a damn good idea! On the Rangie I use a Brake Buddy unit, this is powered by 12Volt, runs an air pump into a reservoir and when the coach brakes, the de-acceleration activates the brake buddy and pushes the break pedal, you can adjust the sensitivity etc on the unit, no dragging of the Rangie's brakes going down hill etc, as you can get with cable types, and you can feel it is working when it does come one. http://www.brakebuddy.co.uk/

Electrics, DO make sure you know what you are doing, as the wiring for all the lights go through the Body electrical Control Module (BCM), do not just wire straight to the cars wiring harness at the most suitable point, if the BCM burns out you are looking at in excess of £2K to replace.

Transfer Case to Natural; This is what works for me and is for the P38 Rangie, put the auto box in neutral, remove the ignition key (stops the auto sensor noting the key is there) then follow the hand book specified for emergency recovery (adding a fuse etc), now put the key in the ignition, turn to ignition setting, don't start the engine. The transfer case will now self select neutral and the on dash display will state "Transfer Neutral" now put the key in auxiliary position. Put the automatic box into Park - yes Park and now the car is ready to be hitched up and towed.

Clearly you need to do all the other standard things, clip on number plate, red triangles etc, etc. At the far end, auto box natural, key out, fuse out, key in, key to ignition the transfer box re selects high range and you are back to normal. (Do check your hand book first; it is all there if you dig around emergency recovery sections)

Land Rover UK state you can't do this, I contacted Land Rover US, (after all the tow them all over the states), who told me how to do it, they have also stated that there are no known distance or speed restrictions, I guess time will tell on this one, we have now towed a few thousand miles, and cruse at 60 MPH on motorways, to date have not had any issues as a result.

One more bit, Land Rover US did recommend that you take the car for a short drive before towing to make sure the gear boxes oils are warmed up so that natural is easily selected, we did fail to do this on one outing during the recent cold spell and the transfer case would not select natural correctly, a short run down the road and back and all was good.

I hope that helps?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Towing*



CurlyBoy said:


> ..quite common in US, where I have even seen a boat being towed behind the 4X4 being towed by the RV!!!! What it must be like to have the freedom of the "open" road eh!!!
> 
> curlyboy


...a bit like a showmans licence maybe!

Russell


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

… don’t know if they need a specific licence in the states, they don’t in South Africa and they have big A Class’s towing big estate cars with boats on trailers on the back of that. Probably with some game or other strapped over the fender… 8)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe the double tow is legal in the UK but you are limited to 20mph!


----------

